# Need a new motor



## Jimbo (Dec 8, 2013)

The motor just died on my no name chinese CNC machine.  It was rated for 220VDC at 1.5A so 330W or about 4/10 hp.  I have started looking for a replacement but not having much luck.  So I am looking for sources of DC motors that are around 1/2 hp and will spin at 5000RPM.  Any suggestions for sources?  I am flexible about the mounting and shaft diameter.  I can fabricate parts for those.  Best solution would be a motor and control that runs on 120VAC so I can plug it in anywhere.

Jim


----------



## Uglydog (Dec 9, 2013)

Jimbo said:


> The motor just died on my no name chinese CNC machine.  It was rated for 220VDC at 1.5A so 330W or about 4/10 hp.  I have started looking for a replacement but not having much luck.  So I am looking for sources of DC motors that are around 1/2 hp and will spin at 5000RPM.  Any suggestions for sources?  I am flexible about the mounting and shaft diameter.  I can fabricate parts for those.  Best solution would be a motor and control that runs on 120VAC so I can plug it in anywhere.
> 
> Jim



I purchased a pile of motors at a garage sale this summer for $5. I figured the copper was worth $5. One is a DC motor from a treadmill, it looks clean. If you are at all interested I'll check out the rating. It would cost you freight from MN.

Daryl
MN


----------



## Chucketn (Dec 9, 2013)

Treadmill motors are great for replacement motors for the Chinese mini lathes and mills. I have freecycled several treadmills and have one motor and controller running my X2 Mill, another with the same type controller running my green sand muller The best controller, easiest to adapt is the venerable MC-60.
Check the local fitness centers and see what they do with broken units.

Chuck


----------



## Jimbo (Dec 9, 2013)

I actually have a couple tread mill motors laying around. They look huge on the tiny mill but maybe I should look again.  It would be nice to be able to plug the entire setup in to a 120 outlet.  Daryl, all my motors are 2HP if one of your is smaller let me know and maybe we can work something out.  I will be up in St. Paul the weekend of the 21st, my kids and their families live up there.


----------



## jumps4 (Dec 14, 2013)

I have a sherline I converted to cnc with extensive mods years ago that has always been underpowered and last week I installed 1.5kw 2hp air cooled spindle.
what a major difference, it has made a totally different machine out of this sherline. for the cost I wish I had done it years ago.
after 5 hours of running at 12000rpm the motor was just warm, my sherline motor would need a fan pointing at it to keep from getting hot.
steve


----------

